# 3d analyzer settings



## Alucard1 (Nov 6, 2011)

please can someone help me, i'm trying to play Ashes Cricket 2009.
I made a huge mistake when i bought my laptop, i bought a gigabyte i1520M.
it has intel hd graphics, so naturally the game doesnt work. i was told it needs a shader, etc. i was advised to use 3d analyzer to emulate the graphics card.

my system system is:

operating system: Windows 7 64-bit
processor: intel core i3 cpu m 350 @ 2.27ghz(4cpu's)
memory: 2048mb ram
directx version: directx 11
graphics: intel hd graphics (core i3)
763mb vram
driver version: 8.15.10.2202

what settings should i use for 3d analyzer?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 6, 2011)

well, if the game is of 2009, it should work using reduced graphics


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2011)

Ashes 2009 needs Shader Model 3.0. Core i3's GPU should have support for 3.0 at least. try GPU_Z & check the righthand side for DirextX. the 2nd part of the number after 10 or 10.1 shows the SM. if its 3.0, problem is related to game or driver files are missing.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

Ashes 2009 has problem running in certain configs there is also a patch for it try that also ur config is good for running that game at low settings/reduced resolution u can also try cricket revolution


----------



## Alucard1 (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions, i'll try them when i get home later.


----------

